# Under Keel Clearance



## JustSomeGuyinDC (Jan 12, 2010)

I recently purchased my first cruiser, a Catalina 30 with a Draft of 5ft. I've never had to consider this as I would always moor with smaller boats. This may seem like a silly question but what is a safe slip or morring depth for a 5ft draft?


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

It depends how much tide there is in your area. But you will usually want 1-1.5' of depth below the keel at low tide. This will give you a bit of a buffer for astronomical and weather variations in the water level. 

If you are on the central Chesapeake, you might get away okay with 5.5' in a pinch, but every so often you might settle in the mud (which on the Chesapeake generally is no worry). A slip/mooring with 6'+ would probably be ideal.


----------



## JustSomeGuyinDC (Jan 12, 2010)

Thank you. That was very helpful. If you have any suggestions as to a reasonably priced slip as close to DC as possible that would be great. I'm not exactly looking for a club with full services, as I am in the Navy and will most likely be using the MWR marina for repairs and dry storage.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

*The bottom is only mud...*



JustSomeGuyinDC said:


> Thank you. That was very helpful. If you have any suggestions as to a reasonably priced slip as close to DC as possible that would be great. I'm not exactly looking for a club with full services, as I am in the Navy and will most likely be using the MWR marina for repairs and dry storage.


 And the extreme low tides generally come in the winter after sustained NW winds blow the water out of the Bay. I suppose in Washington, A drought would have some effect too.

I only have about 1 1/2' under my keel on an average low tide, and extreme low tides only cost me a few sailing days a year... generally when I wouldn't have gone anyway.

Good luck!

With shallow water you won't sink as deep, either! (see blog post Sail Delmarva: Search results for winter sailing) The boat next to me is sitting on the bottom!


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

Chesapeake mud is no problem in your slip. Once or twice a season we will have a tide low enough to strand some boatd. My draft is 5'6" and I've only been 'in the mud' twice in the past 3-years. Hey, if you can't sail you can still drink....


----------



## JustSomeGuyinDC (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for all of the advice, I am looking at a few slips with a 6ft depth. I hope that will be enough. But like you say...If I can't sail I can still drink.


----------



## Danny33 (Nov 21, 2007)

Up here in SE Alaska we get minus three + foot tides .
A couple of the power boats sit on the bottom at minus two foot at one part of the harbor. Full keel or fin could have other issues


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

JustSomeGuyinDC said:


> Thank you. That was very helpful. If you have any suggestions as to a reasonably priced slip as close to DC as possible that would be great. I'm not exactly looking for a club with full services, as I am in the Navy and will most likely be using the MWR marina for repairs and dry storage.


Could you give us a bit more info? For instance, are you planning to keep the boat on the Potomac, or on Ches. Bay? Which MWR facility do you plan to use (e.g. Annapolis, Pax River, etc?)

P.S. I forgot to say, Welcome to Sailnet! And, thank you for your service to our country.


----------



## JustSomeGuyinDC (Jan 12, 2010)

Well thank you. So far I've been very impressed with the site, and the help you all have provided. It seems like a great resource.

I am hoping to use the MWR at Annapolis. I am going to look at a private pier this weekend with a 6ft depth at low tide. The Pier is off the Magothy river. Any other suggestions?


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Make sure the 6' depth is at the lowest, or reasonably lowest tides. As mentioned by one, Alaska is not the only place to have -4' tides per say, but that -4 is based on mean low sea level, or some such wording. I still have about 9' of total water depth during the 3-5 days we have lows in this range in puget sound. I realize you are on the east coast, so there is probably some difference in how things work, but also it is probably more similar than not!

marty


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

JustSomeGuyinDC said:


> Well thank you. So far I've been very impressed with the site, and the help you all have provided. It seems like a great resource.
> 
> I am hoping to use the MWR at Annapolis. I am going to look at a private pier this weekend with a 6ft depth at low tide. The Pier is off the Magothy river. Any other suggestions?


Okay, that gives a better idea of general vicinity.

The nearest Ches Bay marinas to DC are located in Deale, Galesville, and Annapolis, probably in that order. The Magothy is still within striking distance, but it's a bit farther away.

I doubt that you want to drive this far, but if you are looking for the cheapest place to keep the boat, you might see what rates the Navy is offering down in West Basin at NAS Pax River. Longer drive (1.5+ hours, but I nice sailing venue).

A private slip may be your best value, if you can find one that fits your needs. When you look at it, keep in mind that it's nice to have water and electricity at the dock. Also, you will need to figure out the availability of "pump out" for your holding tank. The private slip won't have that, but there may be a pump-out boat or nearby marina that is convenient.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

JustSomeGuy,
My boat is a wing keel, and it was stuck in very soft pluff mud at a South Carolina dock twice a day for three years. During spring tides it was "hard aground." My guess is that your C30 is not going to have any trouble whatsoever in a six-foot slip. Good luck!


----------



## JustSomeGuyinDC (Jan 12, 2010)

JohnRPollard said:


> Okay, that gives a better idea of general vicinity.
> 
> The nearest Ches Bay marinas to DC are located in Deale, Galesville, and Annapolis, probably in that order. The Magothy is still within striking distance, but it's a bit farther away.
> 
> ...


I'll look into PAX river. However, I'm looking something a little closer to the DC area, but if push comes to shove I suppose I'd make the sacrifice.

Although, the private slip I'm looking at does have water and electricity. A marina with pump out is also fairly close by. Thanks again for the suggestions.


----------



## nickmerc (Nov 2, 2008)

I am the dock master at a marina on Back Creek in Annapolis. PM me and we can see if it's a good fit.
________
Wong Amat Tower Condo Pattaya


----------



## klem (Oct 16, 2009)

If you are going to look at it, check the bottom composition while you are there just to make sure it is soft mud. Most boats are okay if they settle into the mud a little every now and then. The issue comes if the bottom is hard or there is a lot of wave action which reduces the water depth in the trough and increases the impact force. If you are not in a protected area, I would advise having more water under the keel but in protected areas, you can get away with less. Also, if there is a rock or anything in the slip, you might want to rethink it.

I have a mooring in Essex Bay in Mass and many of the smaller boats dry out twice a day. The only problem here is when boats settle down on their mooring and punch a hole so they have had to put regulation in banning mushroom anchors and eyes in cement blocks. This is not an issue if you have a slip.


----------



## JustSomeGuyinDC (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for all of your help and advice everyone. I went and looked at pier today off of the Magothy river, and it seems to fill all of my requirements. I put down a deposit and can't wait to bring my boat in!


----------

